
Intel NUC 10 First Impressions - ingve
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/231146/intel-nuc-10-first-impressions
======
BubRoss
The biggest priority with small computers like this is thermal throttling.
This doesn't talk about that at all, but whether you are buying a tiny case
that barely fits a mITX motherboard or one of these, handling thermal
throttling is the difference between a computer that feels smooth and one that
feels more like a raspberry pi with UIs, video and web pages.

I've gone down the rabbit hole with both a NUC and an AMD APU and thermals are
everything. There are lots of BIOS options to control dynamic overclocking and
throttling on both to make them not generate so much heat, but allow them to
run much hotter before they throttle. Then there are windows power settings as
well. Anyone who expects to plug them in and get the best performance is
unfortunately going to slam into reality.

------
cr3ative
I really don't mean this as a silly question, but it seems like most of his
frustrations could be solved with a powered USB 3.1 Gen 2 hub - I don't
imagine any of his USB devices are individually pushing 10 Gbps.

------
rayhendricks
Can we get a non pay walled article? “Hey there your Adblocker is showiing”
lol...

~~~
skrowl
Switch from uBlock Origin to a combination of NanoAdblock (forked from uBlock)
and NanoDefender. NanoDefender is basically an "Adblock-Blocker Blocker" that
gets rid of most stupid "Turn off your adblock!" annoyances like this.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nano-
adblocke...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nano-adblocker-
firefox/)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nano-
defender...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/nano-defender-
firefox/)

You can run NanoDefender with uBlock, but there are more steps to set it up
and no real benefit.

They make versions for NSAoogle Chrome too, for people who have never heard of
Edward Snowden / PRISM / etc.

------
mkj
They'd be nice with ecc ram.

------
GekkePrutser
TL;DR:

"Boohoo one USB3 port is changed to USB-C" QQ

Recommend waiting for the real review.

